# UGH, this Fickle little Donkey !!



## AlpineSummit (Dec 3, 2020)

Oh this rotten, but beautiful!, little girl of ours! Hot & cold, and so prone to being an aloof little tease!  Last few days she won’t even look at us, hops away when we get within a few yards of her! A week ago, we were cuddling in her stall and even snoozed together a cpl times. Not so since the weekend tho. UGH, what a little creep she can be. 
Oh sure, hold a slice of apple out for maybe. 3 mins and she’ll sheepishly come get it. But if my coat makes a noise, boom, like a rabbit & scoots away.

If this fickle lil thing only knew the pains, prayers, and energy we’ve spent on her one would think even a token bit of love would be coming!

So, we’re back to square one I guess. 
Should have gotten a goldfish !!!


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 3, 2020)

Awww. Hang in there! They sure teach us a lot about patience. One day you will be saying "remember when?" She's just scared and doesn't know you well yet. When you are standing a few feet away and she looks at you, back up a few steps to take the pressure off. Try a little approach and retreat and she'll come around eventually. And you will be saying this is Soooooo much better than a goldfish!

I used to like to watch those mustang makeover videos and you can learn a lot from the body language of the trainers as they are developing their horses trust.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 4, 2020)

Good advice, I’m sure. Thanks  
Basically I am a dog person but of course I’m not dealing with a dog here and I think maybe my approach needs alterations. So I am going to take your advice and just back off a little bit. Oh I will still be around and I’ll still be sweet talking to her but will keep the touchy-feely to a minimum. 
But I’ll tell you all this much: I am going to win this little witch over!


----------



## Taz (Dec 4, 2020)

Welcome to scared donkeys! It will be very worth it when you win her trust, all the fussing with her feet probably convinced her it wasn't a good idea getting too close to you. There are a few more things you can watch for/do.
If you see her lift her head higher, look away from you, turn away from you stop and back up. As Willow Flats said if you walk into her paddock and she looks at you stop and/or back up/turn away. If it's warm enough take something to sit on and hang in her paddock. Try to be very relaxed and not think about much(keep your mind quiet) but focus on her, after a day or few she should start coming over again. When she does let her touch you or just hold your hand out and let her touch it or not. If you keep the pressure you're putting on her down you will get better results.

You're boy still moving in tomorrow? When they are together and she sees you with him it will help too. I am assuming from where you got him that he's been well handled as well as well cared for.

Hand in there, she'll come around. Mine was a year at a rescue and still couldn't be touched when I got her, now she'll lie to let me trim her feet(she has arthritis so it's easier than having her bend her legs)


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 4, 2020)

Taz said:


> Welcome to scared donkeys! It will be very worth it when you win her trust, all the fussing with her feet probably convinced her it wasn't a good idea getting too close to you. There are a few more things you can watch for/do.
> If you see her lift her head higher, look away from you, turn away from you stop and back up. As Willow Flats said if you walk into her paddock and she looks at you stop and/or back up/turn away. If it's warm enough take something to sit on and hang in her paddock. Try to be very relaxed and not think about much(keep your mind quiet) but focus on her, after a day or few she should start coming over again. When she does let her touch you or just hold your hand out and let her touch it or not. If you keep the pressure you're putting on her down you will get better results.
> 
> You're boy still moving in tomorrow? When they are together and she sees you with him it will help too. I am assuming from where you got him that he's been well handled as well as well cared for.
> ...


Yes! Little Jasper is headed our way tomorrow!! Woot WOOT 
And yes, messing with her feet seems to have been the turnoff to us. However this is a marathon and not a sprint; we’re gonna win that creepy lil donkey over! I also make it a point to play nicely w the dogs where she can see us frolicking.


----------



## Willow Flats (Dec 5, 2020)

This is not the best video, but search around on Sam Vanfleets YouTube channel for "Day one etc" videos of her with new mustangs and this will give you an idea about the pressure your little donkey is feeling in a new place. Notice she's not making a lot of eye contact. She has much better videos if you search her channel.


----------



## AlpineSummit (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m on it......
Much obliged


----------

